# Forum > Discussion > Media Discussions > Movies OOTS - The Movie?

## acpiper

So, I just finished watching the Lucasfilm docu-series called "Light and Magic," about the history of ILM, and about all the wonders that were accomplished since 1977, thanks to a ridiculous little movie, called "Star Wars."  Great series, and, then, for some damn reason, I began to speculate about the idea of an Order Of The Stick movie.  It could be kept in it's original "stick" glory, with voice acting and questionable singing talent.  Any speculations on who you might wish to play any roles?

----------

